# Anyone know what that new motorhome dealer on A1 northbound



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Does anyone know what that new motorhome dealer on A1 northbound opposite the Fox pub and American Diner is called please??

I flew past yesterday and can't recall what the place is called....

it is next to a Little Chef and in a place that used to be a garage, its not far from the turning for Honeypot Lane ind Est....sorry have no idea what the area is called, but its about 20 miles before you get to Newark I think......

thank you , I know someone will have an answer!


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi - Sorry I dont know what they are called, I saw the advert somewhere and have been past, but didn't see a name. They are south of grantham roughly at South Witham on the side of the A1 with about 10 motorhomes on display on an old garage forecourt. I have done a search but cant find further info and they are not advertising in this weeks local paper.
Michael


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello


Sometime ago I was told by someone at Timberland that they had plans to open a branch further South on or near the A1 I think . So could be them . If it is maybe Lee will be able to confirm or deny this. I believe they have opened another branch somewhere . 

Wasn' t called Forever Leisure was it by any chance? 

Motorhomer


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Brunehills ?


----------



## 112222 (May 14, 2008)

Hi Bouncer

They are called Forever Leisure, A1 northbound, South Witham, Colsterworth, Lincs.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats Timberland then.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

oops deleted by me


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Passed it on Thursday, surprised to see it. Only used vehicles from a quick passing glimpse.
No mention of it on Timberland website.
Gerry


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks guys it is called Forever Leisure, now if I can just go past when they are open I'll go in.....

(I zoomed past at 7.20pm Sunday and back again at 5am Monday.....) on account of my daughter in law scaring me witless....she is about to give birth and I'm birthing partner at moment as son out of country....been up and down like a yo you due to branston hicks, language problems (she is Thai with little English)....

Am hoping she can hold on now until at least Weds night so I can get some packing done here in Retford and get out to look at some rental properties as we are homeless in three weeks .....SOLD SOLD SOLD! yipee!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

bouncer said:


> Thanks guys it is called Forever Leisure, now if I can just go past when they are open I'll go in.....
> 
> (I zoomed past at 7.20pm Sunday and back again at 5am Monday.....) on account of my daughter in law scaring me witless....she is about to give birth and I'm birthing partner at moment as son out of country....been up and down like a yo you due to branston hicks, language problems (she is Thai with little English)....
> 
> Am hoping she can hold on now until at least Weds night so I can get some packing done here in Retford and get out to look at some rental properties as we are homeless in three weeks .....SOLD SOLD SOLD! yipee!


This is scary - our daughter is due to produce our first grandchild in three weeks 8O .

We have our house up for sale in an effort to move closer to her.

Mind we haven't sold yet  , been on the market 2 months today.

Good luck with the birth and what's the secret in selling?

SDA
G


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

SDA...no correct answer for 'whats the secret of selling'.... we had three offers in three days and chose the one that was a cash buyer...

I guess as a generalisation is make sure your presentation is immaculate, (I even remove dog bowls, and the bowl out of kitchen sink, so it looks like a pristine show home.....at the end of the day someone will click with your house whether its showhome or a tip..just got to hope the right person wants to view it.
Just think about what turns you OFF when you go to view a house, and make sure that same thing is not evident in your own home, my pet peeve is dog smell or dirty sock smell...no need for either...I've got great dane and kick boxers (very smelly) in my house and ensure it is fresh and clean before a viewing....! 
some people hate smoking smells or dark corners......who knows, as they say there is no accounting for taste...
P.S We live in Retford and our solicitor says she has been inundated with sales in the last three weeks, so looks like things are on the up Good luck!


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

bouncer said:


> ....been up and down like a yo you due to branston hicks,


I presume Bouncer that you are referring to 'Braxton Hicks' contractions?!

Sometime towards the middle of a pregnancy (or even earlier), the expectant mum may notice the muscles of the uterus (womb) tightening, for anywhere from 30 to 60 seconds. This may happen several times an hour, several times a day. Not everyone feels these random, usually painless contractions, which get their name from John Braxton Hicks, an English doctor who first described them in 1872.

Experts have different opinions about Braxton Hicks contractions and their true purpose. Some believe that they play a part in getting the cervix ready for labour (also called "ripening")

Best wishes all round for the impending birth!

'Invicta'

(Retired midwife with personal experience of BH contractions!)


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Invicta, I wish you were here, and thanks for correcting my spelling....I can assure you that got lost in translation when my Thai daughter in law tried to say it bless her!.

Baby has gone down into position, been poked about by midwife today who assures us it will go to term (1st June), however on way out spoke to a 'mature' nursing sister in whom I have the utmost trust and she said it won't be in the 'oven' on Monday....she thinks Saturday night.....

Hmmm daddy is due back on Saturday!! perhaps junior is just waiting for daddy to appear!!

Poor D-in-law is really suffering with these practise contractions etc, and it is a big baby, and bless she is soo tiny !, she said she cannot get to sleep due to discomfort and the midwife she saw today advised long warm baths, and I said that is all very well but she is in house alone, what if she slips or cannot get out etc;...

They seem to do so many checks on them compared to when Ihad a baby 32 years ago....mind you I was in Africa and did not see a doctor until I was nine months.....so much for all these prenatal and anti natal classes, we just got on with it!!

Thanks for your kind words, I will publish pics when our little bundle eventually puts in an appearance....


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

How did we get from A1 Motorhome dealers to imminent births :?: :? :lol: 

Good luck with your new grandchild Bouncer


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

bouncer said:


> Invicta, I wish you were here, and thanks for correcting my spelling....I can assure you that got lost in translation when my Thai daughter in law tried to say it bless her!.
> 
> Baby has gone down into position, been poked about by midwife today who assures us it will go to term (1st June), however on way out spoke to a 'mature' nursing sister in whom I have the utmost trust and she said it won't be in the 'oven' on Monday....she thinks Saturday night.....
> 
> ...


Our daughter's 'bean' is one fifth engaged, whatever that means, sounds like something from Star Trek to me. The midwife reckons that it's actually a week in advance of the dates on her notes so that should mean an appearance about June 5th. It'll be Steamdrivenjumior :roll:

Haven't broken the news yet to Mrs SDA that if we want to take the 'bean' away for motorhome hols we'll have to change vans again. :wink:

SDA


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Bit more info now on FOREVER leisure, the company that has set up on A1.

Went on a visit to look at a Hobby,personally think it was over priced for age of vehicle, but what do I know!!

Spoke with a very pleasant lad who used to work for Swift (made redundant), he took the time to tell me about the plans for the site etc and tried to sort me out a good p/x deal but we could not agree..

apparently they have 9 acres, which is to be landscaped into a nice motorhome viewing area, and lake, with an area set aside for overnight motorhomes to stop.....

Great idea, shame about the jets from Wittering playing touch and go over our heads every few minutes...
He reckons they will be up and running by next year with the overnight stop,.
The company is as suggested by other posters a subsiduary of Freedom from Grimsby/Hull area?? (not sure).

I encouraged him to join us on here and explained the requirement for honest good service from a dealer in order to get good feedback on here, which I think he took on board! so we will see


----------



## 88801 (May 9, 2005)

From UKdata

Company Details - FOREVER LEISURE LTD
Registered No.06813643
(?)Address:	TIMBERLAND MOTORHOMES LTD, LIMBER ROAD, KIRMINGTON, DN39 6YP
Tel:	We do not list telephone numbers. Click here to search for a telephone number at 192.com 
Type:	Private Limited with share capital
Incorporation Date:	09-02-2009

From Applegate Directory Ltd
Number of Employees: 1 - 20 
Director - Lee M Sowerby


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Kontiki said:


> From UKdata
> 
> Company Details - FOREVER LEISURE LTD
> Registered No.06813643
> ...


Hi kontiki

Good to see you again after so long.
Hope you are keeping well.


----------



## rubyvan (Feb 19, 2009)

Want to know about Forever Leisure look in your MMM magazine should be pushed through your letterbox about now (that is over next couple of days for those who subscribe) Suplement all about the new dealership. Nicely positioned on the A1 and should be impressive when fully developed


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

we had a word with them at Peterborough show but not very helpful got a much better deal from Camper UK at north Hykeham, if that any help.Good luck with new arrival too


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Definitely Timberland. We called in to look at a van they were bringing over from Grimsby. Nice set up they'll have there when it is all up and running.

Catz


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

hope they give better customer service than timberland


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We stopped off there a couple of weeks ago and they had several Timberlands new and used and a new Adria Twin slate grey at over £40k!

The same van was at the Pickering show among the Timberlands at £37k

There was only one salesman there (midweek) who we eventually found and three other couples viewing so he was a bit rushed. The buildings etc were still being finished so no workshop facilities yet.

Sounds like it will be a great place from the brochure blurb - if it gets finished.

Steve


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

New website to keep an eye on at http://www.foreverleisure.com/


----------

